# Airbrushing booth / workshop set up



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm new so I apologize if there is a better place for this post. I need some info on setting up shop for musky lure building and I've seen some info about spray booths? any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Mike. Here is a cheap easy paint booth. I have built a couple of these and they work great. Get on craigslist in your area and post for a furnace blower in the wanted items section. You'll find more furnace blowers than you could ever imagine! Good luck.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3903621338367109945&hl=en

Cliff 
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot cliff, that will be very helpful. Any idea what a good price for a motor is?


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I do this for a living guys. Never build anything for the purpose of exhausting paint overspray from your home or building that is made of materials that can burn !! The guy in the video telling you to make a booth from melamine is an idiot! Paint and the solvents that carry the paint solids are very ,very flammable. You can burn your house down when combining accumulations of paint overspray and electrical motors that are NOT explosion proof. Use only metal or other materials that do not burn. Move enough air through your booth to prevent an explosion from concentrated solvent vapors. OSHA recommends 100 fpm minimum. You must, repeat, must, filter the exhaust to keep the paint from building up on the fan blades and accumulating in the exhaust duct. A filter frame system needs to be part of the design. Filters must be upstream from the fan. No furnace blowers guys. Use a motor that can be mounted outside the booth or duct and use a belt drive to turn the fan blade inside the duct. A belt and a couple of pulleys will make a safe fan. Just keep the motor out of the duct and the belt can go inside through a small opening to drive the fan inside the duct.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Sixty Minutes....

First of all let me say that the "guy in the video" was a friend of mine....one of the best carvers on the planet....he is dead now, he died of cancer last year....and no, he wasn't an idiot....many of us on here have been building baits for years and have different set ups for booths, I personally have one exactly like the one in the video. Have had it for years....and I am still here without an accident....you post 7 times and this is the kind of stuff you have to say???? Poor way to start....

Rod


----------

